

How will you read your files in a hundred years? - gandalfgeek
http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/63421538562/how-will-you-read-your-files-in-a-hundred-years

======
stib
As discussed by Clifford Stoll about 20 years ago, and he probably wasn't the
first to popularize this.
[http://darkenchanter.net/deaddata.htm](http://darkenchanter.net/deaddata.htm)
(with Web 1.0 layout)

------
mguijarr
In 100 years I will be dead.

